# Stuck Pixel



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I have one stuck pixel that just started tonight. It's bright red when the background is light and green when the background is dark. Anybody had any success getting rid of these things? The unstick pixel videos on YouTube don't seem to be doing anything but giving me a headache.

This is the first LCD I've owned with any problems at all since '07.


----------



## joanie (Nov 1, 2008)

Those stuck pixel videos have never worked for me, and it seems like I get one on almost every cellphone and LCD device I get. I'm a little AR, so once I know it's there, my eyes just gravitate to it. If it bothers you, I personally would replace it.

Thankfully I haven't noticed any on my Fire yet... but now your post is going to have me looking. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

joanie said:


> Thankfully I haven't noticed any on my Fire yet... but now your post is going to have me looking.


LOL, I was just thinking the same thing...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A restart didn't help?  I would call CS.

Betsy


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

Several restarts haven't helped. I've found a lot of discussion on Amazon's forums about this, people were sending their Fires back for replacement and it seemed like the replacements were having a lot of problems of their own. I think I'll wait until after Christmas and give Amazon a chance to get some kinks worked out before I raise a complaint with CS.


----------

